# the sound appears to play but I do not hear anything.



## slimdog23 (Sep 18, 2000)

The sound appears to play but I don't here anything. I have all the drivers and everything but when I go into sounds and try to play a sound it shows that it is playing but, I donot hear anything, the samething happens when I try to play a CD.
Can somebody please help me, I really need to fix the sound. Please help, THANX.


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

Have you checked the Volume controls via the speaker icon in the taskbar?


----------



## slimdog23 (Sep 18, 2000)

Ys, everything is set the way it is supposed to be, it's just that when I play a sound I can't hear it.Itshows that it is playing but, I don't hear anything.The speakers are plugged in and everythingis connected it's just I don't hear anything. Please tell me how to fix it.


----------



## Tx_Tim (Aug 23, 2000)

Not to be funny but is the power to the speakers on? Was the sound working before? When was the last time you heard sound come out of your speakers? What was the last thing you did before your speakers stop working? also try something else out. Try to plus in a head set to the cd rom to see if you could hear music. Then try to plug it into the back where the speaker suppose to be to see if you can hear music or not either. That way you can determine if the sound card is still good or not. 

Let us know what you get when you try these test.


----------



## slimdog23 (Sep 18, 2000)

Like I said before, the speakers are hooked up and they are on, and I plugged in a headset but, it didn't make any difference.Does anybody else have any ideas.


----------



## desciple5 (Sep 19, 2000)

MAYBE!
it could be that ur sound card
isn't all the way into the socket.
u know what i mean?

also try playin with ur hardware accelerator
functions.
Sometimes lowering them or upping them to can make a world of difference.
have u checked if there is a conflict with irq'a, or rather programs u have running.


----------



## Kento (Aug 2, 2000)

Double click the speaker icon again and make sure all the sliders are pushed all the way up. Then click on advanced and make sure the settings are correct.

------------------







Search Microsoft for Answers

Windows 98 Info

Using Windows 98...A How To Guide

[This message has been edited by Kento (edited 09-20-2000).]


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

If your sure all of the volume controls are up then remove the sound card and all of the devices under it and let Windows reinstall them and the drivers. They could have become corrupted. That is not at all uncommon with Windows.

Restart Windows and keep pressing F8 during the bootup. A menu should appear. Use SafeMode option to start Windows. Once windows starts in SafeMode do this, Start>Settings>CP>System>DeviceManager. Click on the "+" next to "Sound, Video and Game Controllers". Right click on each of the devices that appear underneath it and select Remove. Restart Windows in Normal mode and let it reinstall them. Now see if you have sound.

BTW, make a note of the name of each device you remove in case you need the drivers later though you should be fine.


----------



## desciple5 (Sep 19, 2000)

one more thing u should check...it simple.
In the volume controls...you will notice under the volume control that there is a check box that if checked will mute your sound.
all the other volume controls EX: line-in, wave, microphone, cd-audio..etc also have these check boxes at the bottom.

check off all of them, except for the 1st volume control check box(a.k.a master volume).

that is unless they are already checked off to begin with.

RECAP:
all but the first volume control should be selected( be checked off).


----------



## slimdog23 (Sep 18, 2000)

I went into safe mode and I deleted the drivers for sound, video ,game controllers
and then I restarted my computer and now I have no sound, video, game controllers device
in my device manager tab. please help me get my drivers back.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

When you restarted the PC did you see Windows reinstalling anything? Did anything appear on the screen reading "Windows has found a new device ..."?

When you goto Start>Settings>CP>System>DeviceManager and click on the "+" next to "Sound, Video .." is anything listed underneath it at all?

What were the names of the devices you wrote down before you removed them. If the devices were not redetected at all during the startup then you might try Start>Settings>CP>AddNewHardware though it is very strange that they were not at least redetected at startup. I can see where may be the drivers were not found but the devices should have been detected.

BTW, I have seen some very rare times when you'll need to remove the sound card and restart Windows. Then shut it down, reinsert the sound card and restart Windows. That may "jump start" the detect but like I said it's extremely rare occurance. Try the AddNewHardware option before you do anything.

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 09-21-2000).]


----------



## slimdog23 (Sep 18, 2000)

I got all the devices back on except I still get no sound. When I go into the CP and then go into sounds I try to play a sound it looks like it is playing but I don't hear anything. My speakers are hooked up plugged in truned on and everything is fine. How do I fix this problem. Another problem I have is that I don't knonw how to restore my mixer settings, I have a recovery disc that does it for me, but the computer keeps freezing when I put the disc in and try to restore the mixer settings. Can somebody help me out with these problems please. Thankyou.


----------



## Tx_Tim (Aug 23, 2000)

How old is that sound card? Have you check to see if the sound card is seated ok? Or is this sound card intergrated to the board? What kind of sound card is it? What program are you using to play the CD?


----------



## leah (Sep 22, 2000)

hi, i have the same problem with my sister's comp. the sound was fine & everything, then yesterday the computer crashed & now i can't hear a thing although when i checked, the configurations are alright. i tried the cd-rom & winamp, & they seemed to work fine, but no sound.


----------



## slimdog23 (Sep 18, 2000)

My soundcard is a soundblaster pro, I don't know how old, it might be about three years old I guess and It is integrated and put in correctly, I use the CD player to Listen to my CD's.


----------



## slimdog23 (Sep 18, 2000)

I have A problem with a device called MS Windows Sound System Compatible. In the device manager tab it has an exclamation mark on it and it say's the device is either not present, not working properly, or does not have all the drivers installed (code10).
I also found a problem with the Interrupt Request, it used to be 07 and had conflicts with the printer port (LTP1), and it had a red circle with a line throught it,so then I changed it to 10 and the redcircle with the line throught it when away, and now it say's there are no conflicts. I also have different MIDI nistrumenta and I don't know which one to use. I have a 
Sound Blaster MIDI output (220)
Roland MPU-401
Yamaha OPL2/OPL3 Synthesis
General MIDI Istrument
What Midi Instrument do I use, and what CODE
should the Interupt Request be. can somebody please help me. THANKYOU.


----------



## Paulg (Feb 27, 2000)

I don't know if this will help. I have a Gateway pentium 120. It has an Ensoniq Soundscape Wavetable Sound Card. Occasionally, my sound goes out completely (I wish I knew what caused it; maybe my son playing some game?)

Anyway, I went to the Sound card user guide and ran the Soundscape Digital Audio/MIDI Test Utility. Then I run the MIDI hardware portion of the test. I will get an error message that says: "Soundscape not detected at specified Base/MIDI port." That apparently means that the sound board was not initialized. I must run (in DOS) SSINIT/I which reinitializes the sound board. Then the sound works.

Note, these commands are, I believe, unique to my brand of sound card. I just thought you might check your user manual to see if it says anything about "reinitializing" your sound card. Maybe that will help. Good luck.


----------



## slimdog23 (Sep 18, 2000)

Thank you very much, everybody for all your help, I fixed my sound and it is working fine now, the problem was that I couldn't find the drivers for the soud card but, I found them and installed them. Once again thank's for everyones help. 

------------------
"Take it for what it's worth my birth was a blessing. Sent to live and die on earth as a lesson. We each have a star all we have to do is find it. Once you do everyone who see's it will be blinded".


----------



## elainetrex (Oct 10, 2000)

This is my first time trying to help, but your problem rang
a bell with me. I hate admitting this (and hope maybe it's your problem too)....but, I had the same problem and was all agog until I discovered my volume was TURNED DOWN on my monitor. Turned it up and all was well.


----------

